# Ewwwww poop everywhere!



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I literally JUST came home from a christmas party... and before i walked into the dining room i knew.... SOMEONE pooped. its a terrible smell in my bedroom now. I peek in and there i see ruby, ears back... she knew someone did something wrong. Max had **** all in his kennel, runny poop, and when i got coser, i saw ruby had a tiny bit as well... but max's... WOW. It somehow got onto my carpet as well!!!! Idk , its day 3 on raw feeding.... Am i doing something wrong? I went to leerburg.com and went off of what it says to start with, i kept about a cup of kibble, approx 8oz of hamburger meat and a chicken wing or 2. Tonight i did some veggies, bt they have had that before... :/ Please, inform me! Did i do something wrong?

Ok now to drag max and the kennel to the front yard to hose them both off! UGH! 

EDIT: And max is throwing up his food.
I forgot ... i put a whole egg in tonight in each's bowl. Is it too soon? bah...

EDIT #2: So... might not be poop? Smells like it... but all i see in max's kennel is 2 large piles of... i think throw up?
Ruby's still is poop.... im sure.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL I have no advice, but it sounds like an all around crappy night to say the least


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ouch, that sucks! I never had any of those issues, except when they got toooo omuch bloody deer and not enough bone!!! My don't have guts of steel!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> LOL I have no advice, but it sounds like an *all around crappy night to say the least*


YES. haha Im already a lil hot from drinking wine at the company christmas party, was looking forward to getting into my pj's letting the dogs out and then cuddling with them....

Just got done cleaning the kennels... and now imma have to bathe my stinky babies! and they arent gonna be able to cuddle me tonight cause i dont want wet sheets! lol

:[


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Ouch, that sucks! I never had any of those issues, except when they got toooo omuch bloody deer and not enough bone!!! My don't have guts of steel!


Yeah... im sure its not that! They had chicken leg quarters (more meat and bone) the night before... tonight i added celery (semi pureed) and a whole egg to the 2 chicken wings.
Idk if the egg/celery preed were added too soon.... cause before i would just use the steamfresh veggies....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

did you feed 1 cup of kibble, 8 oz of hamburger meat and the chicken wings and veggies all in one meal?


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> did you feed 1 cup of kibble, 8 oz of hamburger meat and the chicken wings and veggies all in one meal?


Im sorry, i didn't explain anywhere near enough! i had 50 billion things going through my head as i was typing...

Morning meal went as follows:
1/2 cup of kibble
8oz of hamburger meat 
1 chicken wing

late afternoon meal:
1/2 cup of kibble
1/2 cup of Celery (close to puree)
2 small chicken wings
1 egg

Is this too much? I wasnt sure when to start adding the egg... and the chicken wings were on the smaller scale... b/w small and medium so i thought id add one more for the evening meal.

This was a mistake huh.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

8 oz of ground hamburger meat at once seems like way too much, especially combined with the kibble. Rafi eats ground raw (with bones and veggies and everything combined) and he gets one cup per meal. 

What is the half cup of celery for? That is A LOT of celery. I would start with something easy and beneficial to digest, like pumpkin. 

Also, chicken wings are really bony. I think most people start with chicken leg quarters because they provide a good ratio of bone and meat.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> 8 oz of ground hamburger meat at once seems like way too much, especially combined with the kibble. Rafi eats ground raw (with bones and veggies and everything combined) and he gets one cup per meal.
> 
> What is the half cup of celery for? That is A LOT of celery. I would start with something easy and beneficial to digest, like pumpkin.
> 
> Also, chicken wings are really bony. I think most people start with chicken leg quarters because they provide a good ratio of bone and meat.


Maybe i read the leerburg site wrong. 
I feel like such a re-re! 
Yesterday i did the chicken leg quarters.... Which btw... those things are pretty large! but yeah more meat like i said perviously... so i get it. 
i hear alot of people just give the chicken leg quarters and what not once a day... once every other day.. etc... and mainly just hamburger meat?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would drop the hamburger altogether and just start out with a single protein. I'd bet some money that the hamburger is what upset their tummies. 

The celery is mostly water with a little fiber and wouldn't be my vegetable of choice ever but when you're starting out I would just stick with chicken and something firming like plain, canned pumpkin. You can take the skin of the chicken initially to make it less fatty (and easier to digest).


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

My dog was throwing up bile along with his food which smelled like poop so it's possbile that he didn't poop.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

When that happened to me, I remember scrubbing every surface in the room thinking "one day this will be funny"... Well today's that day! ) sorry)
Sounds like they're not reacting well to the switch. I've heard people slowly blending each raw ingredient into their dog's diet one by one to get their system used to digesting unprocessed foods. For us, just feeding raw patties on an empty stomach worked. Then when they can digest bones and veggies, you can feed pretty much anything.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is probably the food change and maybe the amount. 

Be glad it was mostly in the crate! I have a female who WILL NOT mess in her crate. She always backs up to the door and shoots it out onto the floor if she is having a diarrhea issue! Now that is a sight!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Ooooh its funny, trying things to see what works best for YOUR dog lol For one lady its just leg quarters, no hamburger meat, for someone else's its just hamburger meat!

AHHHHH! lol trial and error Nicole... Its worth it.... lol


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Samba said:


> It is probably the food change and maybe the amount.
> 
> Be glad it was mostly in the crate! I have a female who WILL NOT mess in her crate. She always backs up to the door and shoots it out onto the floor if she is having a diarrhea issue! Now that is a sight!


LOL:wild:

wow, i know that's not funny to you im sure... but a sight to see lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you MUST feed kibble do it at a separate meal. You are feeding too much variety for just starting which is probably why you are getting the diarrhea. Celery has little nutritional value and, as someone else pointed out, is mostly water. I would maybe add some canned pumpkin, which can help stabilize the digestive system, and a Tbs or so of organic yogurt as a natural probiotic.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

lhczth said:


> If you MUST feed kibble do it at a separate meal. You are feeding too much variety for just starting which is probably why you are getting the diarrhea. Celery has little nutritional value and, as someone else pointed out, is mostly water. I would maybe add some canned pumpkin, which can help stabilize the digestive system, and a Tbs or so of organic yogurt as a natural probiotic.


Plain yogurt i presume? Im about to get ready and head to walmart... so ill pick the pumkin and yogurt up when i go there! :]


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Honestly, if you want to add a probiotic I would go ahead and get actual probiotic capsules. There is very little benefit to adding a small amount of yoghurt to food. You have to eat quite a bit of yoghurt to get the benefit of the probiotics and even then it's only beneficial when the yoghurt has live active cultures.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Honestly, if you want to add a probiotic I would go ahead and get actual probiotic capsules. There is very little benefit to adding a small amount of yoghurt to food. You have to eat quite a bit of yoghurt to get the benefit of the probiotics and even then it's only beneficial when the yoghurt has live active cultures.


Where is a good place to buy those at?? Online? An actual store?


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

What would be a good example of a days worth of meals with them? one meal consisting of 1lb chicken leg quarter (remove skin/fat?) how much pumpkin?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

You add a heaping spoonful, but be sure it's plain pumpkin NO SUGAR or SPICES. I can sometimes find it at Fresh Market....


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

i found 100 percent pure pumpkin. at walmart. ingredients: pumpkin lol

i assume this is good then??


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When I start a dog on raw, I feed one week of chicken quarters/breast with ribs only. I don't give veggies at all unless they are too hungry, then they get pumpkin or green tripe.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

MrsWoodcock said:


> i found 100 percent pure pumpkin. at walmart. ingredients: pumpkin lol
> 
> i assume this is good then??


That's the stuff. We've had a shortage of it around here for over a year, but Whole Foods had a sale of their organic canned pumpkin and I stocked up.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

i wanna make sure i dont over feed again. Bought a scale... Thank you all for all this wonderful information! AH! this forum is like my GSD family who can teach me sooo much :]


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

This time of year you can find the plain stuff because the holidays....so stock up. After xmas it gets tough to find. We also had a good growing season for pumpkin so that helps. Last year not so much....


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Samba said:


> Be glad it was mostly in the crate! I have a female who WILL NOT mess in her crate. She always backs up to the door and shoots it out onto the floor if she is having a diarrhea issue! Now that is a sight!


 
That's exactly what Jackie would do when she had diarrhea!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you checked this sticky?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/85858-barf-resources.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Ruth, that is why I use organic yogurt since it does contain live cultures. I have found it useful and the dogs enjoy it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm a little late to this thread but here's my $.02 ...

The #1 reason for loose stools when feeding raw is OVER feeding. You can't feed by NUMBERS - like 2 chicken wings. You must feed by WEIGHT (at least until you can eyeball amounts correctly).

If you are going to feed half kibble and half raw (which is completely safe and doable) you have to figure out how much is "half".

Figuring the half of the kibble is easy. Figuring the half raw is a bit harder.

First, you need to figure out how much to feed your dog is you were to feed 100% raw. Then you divide that in half - and you have to divide each *food group* in half. Half the RMBs, half the MM and half the OM.

Personally, I do not feed veggies or fruit. I haven't for almost a decade and see no need for it.

I DO feed green tripe when I can get it but it's not a 'must have' item in my dogs diet.

So, figure out how much you would feed your dog is you went all raw. Let's say your dog is full grown and weighs 75 pounds. Using the percentages I do (2.5% of their weight, 50% RMBs, 45% MM and 5% OM) you would get:

1.9 ounces of food per day

13.5 oz of MM
15 oz of RMB
1.5 oz of OM

Half of that would be:

6.75 oz of MM
7.5 oz of RMB
.75 oz of OM

I count eggs (by weight) as MM.

So, your 8 oz of ground beef (MM) plus 1 egg (probably about 1 - 1.5 oz) was too much muscle meat.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thank goodness Lauri arrived with a chart! She's our resident authority. 

Lisa--I feed/eat organic whenever possible (and do have organic yoghurt only) but that still doesn't provide enough probiotics. If you really want them to help you need to give the actual probiotics and not just a spoonful of yoghurt.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Like Lauri mentioned you're feeding too much meat. You're also giving too much variety for just starting out on raw. I would stick to one protein with bone (chicken quarters are great) until your dog(s) have firm stool for at least a whole week. At that point I would start adding more proteins one at a time. If you're going to feed veggies/fruit don't choose celery. It's nutritionally worthless for both dogs and people! Personally I don't consider veggies/fruit a necessary part of the diet and don't feed any myself unless it happens to be a treat. 

I hope you're doing lots of research on your own while continuing to ask for advice. Feeding an unbalanced raw diet is worse then any kibble.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> So, figure out how much you would feed your dog is you went all raw. Let's say your dog is full grown and weighs 75 pounds. Using the percentages I do (2.5% of their weight, 50% RMBs, 45% MM and 5% OM) you would get:
> 
> 1.9 ounces of food per day
> 
> ...


Laurie, What is the total ounces for the day??? 1.9 doesnt seem right.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

dawnandjr said:


> Laurie, What is the total ounces for the day??? 1.9 doesnt seem right.


Oops - thanks for noting my typo. That was supposed to be 1.9 POUNDS of food per day (if being fed 100% raw).


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking Laurie, but wasnt quite sure. Total pounds for the day, that makes sense now. Had my calculator out and everything trying to figure it out.


----------

